# 2016 Beetle info?



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Has anyone seen anything yet on what is going to be available for the 2016 model? I've been searching but nothing available yet. Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Ditto. I am interested in buying a 2016. I know the Dune is going to become available and I'm actually hoping the Pink Edition makes its way into production. Almost all of the Euro spec Beetles have dual zone air conditioning. I would love to see this option come on all Beetle models stateside. Anyone have any 2016MY Beetle updates??:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I pm'd a couple of dealers who are vortex just the other day to see if I could get copies of the 2016 order guides, but no one replied. I know the GTI/Golf/Golf Sportwagen order guides have been circulating the MKVII forum, but I haven't seen anything on Beetle changes.

Some observations:
- Dune is obviously a go. 
- VW showed a slew of 'concept' Beetles last year including the R-Line concept, the Pink edition, and the "Surf" (I think that's what it was called) convertible concept
- At that show VW touted how they can quickly take concepts and get them into dealerships
- To me this was a thinly veiled way of saying "expect these models next year"
- With that in mind, I'm thinking that the R-Line concept is the updated R-Line model (body kit with fender flares and 20" wheels), we'll see a limited edition Pink Beetle, as well as the Surf convertible
- I also talked to a local dealer recently and he stated that the Beetle "Classic" edition, which was supposed to be a limited edition model, may actually be the 'base' 2016 1.8T model. He said they've been selling very well and faster than the standard Beetles


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Yeah I'd like to see if that R-Line concept is going to make it. Wonder if they also stopped or discontinued the Reef Blue color.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

This in Denim Blue. Yes please.:heart:


----------



## Old_Bug (Jul 12, 2015)

Do we have any idea when the info on the 2016 Beetle will be available? 

I am looking to see what changes they will make. Like blind spot monitoring available on 1.8? 

I thought I heard that in Aug you would be able to get 2016's

Thanks


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Two observations from past posts. 

1. Unfortunately the Reef Blue Metallic is history. It was too expensive to produce. 

2. There's two ways to read "we can quickly get concepts to the dealer". The second way is that they can make changes almost up to the point of actually going into production. So saying the Dune and Surf models are definite may be wishful thinking. Personally I don't even like the Dune model. But that's just me. 

But as we've seen before, we won't know anything for sure until we actually start seeing 2016 models on showroom floors. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Here's the first tidbit of information I've seen on 2016 Beetles:

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volksw...with-class-leading-infotainment-technologies/

Cliffs notes:
- 2016 Beetles (all trim levels) to feature new headunits
- All are touchscreen units that have Apple CarPlay and Android Auto
- There will be four 'levels' of headunits (you can read more about them in the article above)

Also, some Beetles will come equipped with new safety features:
- All Beetles get the automatic Post-Collision Braking System (after airbags deploy the car automatically locks the brakes to minimize a secondary collision)
- "Beetle and Beetle Convertible (SEL) get Blind Spot Monitoring and Rear Traffic Alert." This is the sentence directly lifted from the article. Two things that stand out: 1. Are Beetles moving from "Sun/Sound/Nav" trim levels to "S" "SE" and "SEL" like almost all the other VW models? and 2. I take it that BSM and RTA are *only* on SEL models for both the coupe and the convertible


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Heard that for the first six months of 2015, VW has outsold Toyota worldwide. I'm still
not happy with their refusal to bring the Scirocco to these shores, feeling that it will
reduce sales of Golf models, but their overall plan and cast of cars for different segments
does seem to be working well for them.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Here's the first tidbit of information I've seen on 2016 Beetles:
> 
> http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volksw...with-class-leading-infotainment-technologies/
> 
> ...


I hope they finally offer Xenon/LED headlights as an option without having to get the top spec R-Line model.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Here's the first tidbit of information I've seen on 2016 Beetles:
> 
> http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volksw...with-class-leading-infotainment-technologies/
> 
> ...


Mine is a late 2015 model and it has blind spot monitoring and rear cross traffic alert.

.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Here they are! 

Some really great stuff is coming: new colors, optional lighting package (bi xenons) on more models, new infotainment options, new base trim level, moving to S, SE, and SEL trim levels, etc. 

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-of-america-announces-changes-for-my2016/



> *Beetle*
> •New, value-laden 1.8T S model
> •New naming strategy simplifies the lineup: 1.8T models run S, SE, SEL and 2.0L TDI® Clean Diesel models and R-Line models run SE and SEL
> •MIB II infotainment systems with USB across the lineup, VW Car-Net App-Connect on all but base model
> ...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Some observations:

*1.8T models*

The 1.8T S model sounds very similar to the Beetle Classic special edition from 2015, minus the heritage cloth.
Trim levels are:
- 1.8T S = new entry model
- 1.8T SE = the old Beetle base model but with the larger touchscreen headunit, misc. electronic things, and rearview camera
- 1.8T SEL = the old Beetle Sunroof/Sound model but now includes Nav and 18" wheels and misc. electronic things
- Sunroof/Sound Nav model discontinued
If I'm interpreting this right, then it appears there is a price drop for all models. Well maybe not _exactly _a price drop, but it looks as though buyers will get more equipment on each trim level when compared to the previous model year
 
*TDI models:*

Little change to TDI trim levels
TDI SE = the old Beetle TDI base model, mirrors 1.8T SE model in equipment 
TDI SEL = the old Beetle Sunroof/Sound model but now includes Nav and misc. electronic things


*R-Line models:*

R-Line SE = the old R-Line base model
R-Line SEL = the old R-Line Sunroof/Sound/Nav model
So if I'm reading this correctly, you can either get a base model with no sunroof, 18" wheels, cloth interior, keyed ignition, etc. OR a loaded model. It appears there is no 'in-between' model


It's also interesting to not there's no mention here of the limited edition models that were previewed at the New York Auto Show last year, and there's no mention of the Beetle Dune, which a number of auto mags have confirmed is coming in 2015. BUT it wouldn't be in VW's best interest to mention those now; they need something to show at the auto shows throughout the coming year.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Interestingly enough, I got my latest Car and Driver today and this is included in the 'What's new for 2016' section:


----------



## plug_it (Jun 2, 2006)

*Egad. Not for me, thanks.*

If the 1.8T S model includes automatic transmission and the other models only add a few features, then manual transmission is no longer available on 2016 Beetle?

I had been hoping to purchase one of these vehicles, but if I can't get a manual transmission I won't.





plug_it


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

plug_it said:


> If the 1.8T S model includes automatic transmission and the other models only add a few features, then manual transmission is no longer available on 2016 Beetle?
> 
> I had been hoping to purchase one of these vehicles, but if I can't get a manual transmission I won't.
> 
> ...


Interesting observation. These announcements are usually abbreviated and don't carry all the details, but manual availability will be something to watch. The article I posted above does mention that the Beetle Dune will be come in auto and stick (and convertible, which I think is weird), but stuff from auto mags is never 100% reliable information.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Wife wants a 2017 Golf Sportwagen AllMotion TDI... Confirmed availability in U.S., late spring, next year.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

GZB said:


> Wife wants a 2017 Golf Sportwagen AllMotion TDI... *Confirmed availability in U.S., late spring, next year.*


Not going to happen. TDI will only be available on the regular Sportwagen as the required AdBlue tank will not fit with an independent rear suspension which is required for AllMotion. TDI is torsion beam rear suspension only on the Golf line.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

plug_it said:


> If the 1.8T S model includes automatic transmission and the other models only add a few features, then manual transmission is no longer available on 2016 Beetle?
> 
> I had been hoping to purchase one of these vehicles, but if I can't get a manual transmission I won't.
> 
> ...


There was an almost heated debate about the lack of manual transmissions around here somewhere, of course I can't find it  But the jist was to do with lots of people here claiming (I'm not saying you or anyone else is) they would only buy a manual but wouldn't buy the car new, hence the "heated" discussion. One person pointed out that unless a whole bunch of people start buying the new ones Now, there won't be any in the future, as used purchases don't count. The fella I know at my dealership says they only bring in one or two as nobody is interested in the manual, they are all chasing the best gas milage.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I believe this is the first image of the 2016 Beetle. 










The most obvious change is the LED taillights. This model also sports the Dune body kit, but it does not appear to have the raised suspension. Strange. It also appears to have the larger GSR spoiler. There even appears to be some sort of graphic along the bottom of the doors above the 'running boards.' 

This makes me wonder: will *ALL* R-Lines have this new body kit, or is this a Dune that's been lowered? Or is this a proper Dune as it is supposed to come in copper orange and silver?

It also looks much like the photoshop I did some weeks ago:


----------



## jerryn (May 12, 2013)

*An AWD Beetle would be cool*

Coming from a 4WD vehicle I think and AWD Beetle will be cool. an AWD Golf and R32 exists, and there are people out there that modified Beetles to use that platform.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

jerryn said:


> Coming from a 4WD vehicle I think and AWD Beetle will be cool. an AWD Golf and R32 exists, and there are people out there that modified Beetles to use that platform.


It would be, but unfortunately the Beetle Dune will be front wheel drive only.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I believe this is the 2016 Beetle S.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Beetle S?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Brown E said:


> Beetle S?


See my post (#12) above. All Beetles move to S, SE, SEL trim designations. 

_For 2016, a new *value-oriented 1.8T S *model enters the Beetle lineup. It will offer a rear spoiler; 16-inch Whirl aluminum-alloy wheels; automatic headlights and an auto- dimming mirror; cloth seats; front lumbar supports; leather-wrapped steering wheel, shift knob and parking brake; a 5-inch MIB II touchscreen radio with USB; and a six-speed automatic transmission, all for under $20,000._


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Update: the picture above (and the two below) are the Beetle in the new Habanero Orange. 



















So excited: I've wanted an orange Beetle for forever. I'm hoping this color is available on the R-Line.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Loving that color and trim model. Still holding on for some 2016 R-line pics to confirm if we're getting that bodykit. Hope to see something soon.:thumbup:


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I might have to upgrade my 2014 R Line Vert if some of these things turn out to be true.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Two more of the habanero orange:


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Well it's certainly not the "S" version then & it has the same front end, so it's not a 16 or the "Turbo" is unchanged.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Bobdhd said:


> Well it's certainly not the "S" version then & it has the same front end, so it's not a 16 or the "Turbo" is unchanged.


Not sure I follow you. Or are trim levels completely different in Canada? Is the rear spoiler throwing you? All 2016 Beetles, not just R-Lines, will now get rear spoilers. 

These are screenshots from videos posted on Instagram straight from folks in VW's media dept. They've been in photo and video shoots all week and this is footage of 2016 models. 
The "S" is the base model with the 16" wheels, rear spoiler (all 2016 Beetles will have spoilers), 1.8TSI engine, and the habanero orange paint. VW has not yet shown the 2016 R-Line unless that image I posted on page 1 is truly an updated R-Line. Time will tell.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Not sure I follow you. Or are trim levels completely different in Canada? Is the rear spoiler throwing you? All 2016 Beetles, not just R-Lines, will now get rear spoilers.
> 
> These are screenshots from videos posted on Instagram straight from folks in VW's media dept. They've been in photo and video shoots all week and this is footage of 2016 models.
> The "S" is the base model with the 16" wheels, rear spoiler (all 2016 Beetles will have spoilers), 1.8TSI engine, and the habanero orange paint. VW has not yet shown the 2016 R-Line unless that image I posted on page 1 is truly an updated R-Line. Time will tell.


No, I realize the changes you mention (if we are going to actually get them) but are All the models going to say Turbo now (that's what it looks like on the back) ? If so that kinda sucks for those the pay the higher price to get the same badges. Similarly the Tiguan R line has become second from the bottom instead of the top model making someone with an older model appear a fair amount cheaper than what they had paid. It's all getting rather confusing, I suppose we'll see when the build sheet is out


----------



## plug_it (Jun 2, 2006)

*Habanero Orange Metallic*

Configured a few Habanero Orange TDI's today. You apparently cannot get the Heritage wheels and the striped fabric seats together, and selecting the fabric seats gives you a dark silver colored dashboard.

I love the Habanero Orange color, though, especially with the Heritage wheels.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

@plug_it
Wah, we don't have our 16 models (Canada) up on the site yet ! What site are you on, I went to VW.com with a Seattle zip, & I get details of the old radio head units but yours shows the new one !? I tried different models but they all show the older units & your page layout is really different.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Please share that site, it looks like they finally added dual climate controls and several other interior options I want


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

plug_it said:


> Configured a few Habanero Orange TDI's today. You apparently cannot get the Heritage wheels and the striped fabric seats together, and selecting the fabric seats gives you a dark silver colored dashboard.
> 
> I love the Habanero Orange color, though, especially with the Heritage wheels.


What site is this? It can't be the U.S. site as there is a 'commercial vehicles' button near the top. It looks like the German site, but the buttons are all in English. ???


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

York VW in PA either has, or is about to get, a Habanero Orange 1.8T SE convertible:

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/644645701/overview/

I checked their website and it is not pictured there, so perhaps it's only been ordered.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

A colour called 'Blue Silk' has just appeared on the UK configuration site.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The Jetta is available in a color called "Silk Blue." I wonder if they'll make it available on the Beetle here in the US as well (Europe gets a TON of options/colors that we don't).


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> York VW in PA either has, or is about to get, a Habanero Orange 1.8T SE convertible:
> 
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/644645701/overview/
> 
> I checked their website and it is not pictured there, so perhaps it's only been ordered.


I will ask them if/when it comes in. this is my dealer and have friends working there.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

vdubjettaman said:


> I will ask them if/when it comes in. this is my dealer and have friends working there.


:thumbup:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The Jetta is available in a color called "Silk Blue." I wonder if they'll make it available on the Beetle here in the US as well (Europe gets a TON of options/colors that we don't).


Not crazy about that color. Too grey. No pop.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I hope and pray I can get my hands on a dual climate denim blue Beetle R-line for 2016. Love the new headunit! Can't wait!!! Getting excited!!:thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

There's an annual Beetle event in Europe called the Beetle Sunshine tour. The most recent one took place recently and VW showed a black Beetle Sport (trim level similar to our R-Line) and the Beetle Pink Edition. They showed the Pink Edition at the New York Auto Show this past spring, so I wouldn't be surprised if we see this model sometime this year.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I also found this image which appears to be a 2016 as it has the new headunit and the 20" wheels that are available in Europe. VW showed a white convertible at this past January's North American International Auto Show with these wheels, but swapped them out after the press days with standard 19" Tornados. A couple of the Beetle concepts from the New York Auto Show had these wheels as well, so perhaps we'll see them this year.


----------



## plug_it (Jun 2, 2006)

*2016 Beetle Canada*

This has only to do with Canadian models, but look:
http://www.greniervw.com/build-and-price/2016-Volkswagen-Beetle_Coupe.html


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you this is awesome, too bad I can't see a picture of what I want, it definitely seems as though there are going to be some great new options.



plug_it said:


> This has only to do with Canadian models, but look:
> http://www.greniervw.com/build-and-price/2016-Volkswagen-Beetle_Coupe.html


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

2016 Beetle R-Line now available in the UAE:
http://www.drivearabia.com/news/201...etle-r-line-released-in-uae-kuwait-qatar-gcc/


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Man that Scirocco R looks mean, I really wish they would give us the same tunning as the Golf R



silverspeedbuggy said:


> 2016 Beetle R-Line now available in the UAE:
> http://www.drivearabia.com/news/201...etle-r-line-released-in-uae-kuwait-qatar-gcc/


----------



## plug_it (Jun 2, 2006)

*2016 US Beetle 1.8 and TDI*







































Enjoy!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Hooooooold up. So Denim Blue is being discontinued? WTF?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Hooooooold up. So Denim Blue is being discontinued? WTF?


Yep, it looks like Silk Blue replaces Denim Blue, Habanero Orange replaces yellow (I can't believe they're getting rid of yellow), and that Bronze color replaces Toffee Brown.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hey plug_it: any updates on the R-Line Beetles? Beetle Dune?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I'm legit fuming that Denim is dead. 

RIP.:thumbdown::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Based on a photo I saw on Instagram, I believe Silk Blue is very similar to Denim, and is NOT the same color as the blue Jetta I posted earlier in this thread. Here's Silk Blue on a Golf Sportwagen:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> 2016 Beetle R-Line now available in the UAE:
> http://www.drivearabia.com/news/201...etle-r-line-released-in-uae-kuwait-qatar-gcc/


Hey! That R-Line has a traction control button! Are they putting it back?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't be the only one freaking about these tail lights


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

What's the deal with the tail lights? It's the same tail lights as those on the '12-'15 models.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

GaryD87 said:


> I can't be the only one freaking about these tail lights


You're not: I love them. 



GZB said:


> What's the deal with the tail lights? It's the same tail lights as those on the '12-'15 models.


Look closer: the ones in this photo are a new design that appears to use LEDs. 



silverspeedbuggy said:


> I believe this is the first image of the 2016 Beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm now wondering if this is NOT a _standard _R-Line, but perhaps a limited edition R-Line similar to the GSR.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Another observation:
From the order guide that plug_it posted (THANKS BTW!), the new Habanero Orange is an add'l price. I've found pictures of a limited edition "Club" model that they're releasing in other parts of the world, and I'm wondering if the HB OJ Beetles will be special or limited edition models that include an orange and black leather interior. 

Here's the "Club" model released this past week in Malaysia:
http://paultan.org/2015/08/18/vw-beetle-club-edition-launched-50-units-rm153k/

And here's some photos of the model:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

GZB said:


> Hey! That R-Line has a traction control button! Are they putting it back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


While most of us use that button for TC i do believe in this application they are using it for the park assist.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Parking assist... bleck!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

FWIW, here's a pretty good review of the 2016 Beetle Classic Convertible from a Canadian website. 

http://driving.ca/volkswagen/beetle...ew-2016-volkswagen-beetle-classic-convertible


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Silk Blue.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> York VW in PA either has, or is about to get, a Habanero Orange 1.8T SE convertible:
> 
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/644645701/overview/
> 
> I checked their website and it is not pictured there, so perhaps it's only been ordered.


I was told it is still at port.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I LOVE those tail lights!

Hope they're not too expensive


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I LOVE those tail lights!
> 
> Hope they're not too expensive


They're different? They look the same

posted via tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

drtechy said:


> They're different? They look the same
> 
> posted via tapatalk


The ones on the silver beetle in pos 59 appear to be different.


----------



## plug_it (Jun 2, 2006)

*Another configuration tool, includes R-Line Prices.*

I found another configuration tool here, which includes 2016 R-Line prices.... it has nothing at all for TDI models, though.

http://www.autoblog.com/buy/2016-Volkswagen-Beetle/options/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

More clues to limited edition models:
Edmunds.com posted this article today that not only mentions Habanero Orange (which is a confirmed color), but also states that the Beetle Convertible will be available in "Stonewashed Blue." Are we going to see a "Beetle Denim Edition" 'vert that was a 'concept' at the New York Auto Show earlier this year?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LindsayLowhan said:


>





silverspeedbuggy said:


> I believe this is the first image of the 2016 Beetle.


Here's one more from Puebla of the mysterious Beetle with a bodykit:









The person who shot the photo stated that this mystery Bug may make an appearance at next week's Frankfurt Auto Show. We'll see.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not sure why the colour options for the Beetle are so rubbish. The earlier ones had much better choices. I'd like to see more brighter and exciting colours! 

I'll probably be ordering my cab in the Orange. I wanted yellow, but if they're discontinuing it, then obviously I won't be....


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

R-Line Beetles will be available in Silk Blue:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm also a little worried that the orange hasn't appeared on VW's website in the UK. 

There's 

Black
Tornado Red
Pure White
Blue Silk
Moon Rock Silver
Platinum Grey
Relex Silver
Deep Pearl Black
Oryx White



I'm not sure what to choose out of that lot....


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hey LyndsayLowhan: looks like they're still making Denim Blue Beetles:

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...1056&searchRadius=0&listingId=409866760&Log=0










I'm betting they'll phase the 'old' colors out throughout the year and then bring in the new colors.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Robbie Rocket said:


> I'm also a little worried that the orange hasn't appeared on VW's website in the UK.
> 
> There's
> 
> ...


Don't you all get the Club model? It comes in HabOj. 

I wouldn't be worried: if VW over there is anything like VWoA, their website won't reflect the new models/trim until December. Then maybe you'll see HabOj.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

That "Silk Blue" looks like a not quite so blue Reef Blue Metallic without the metallic. I like the metallic version better.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

GZB said:


> That "Silk Blue" looks like a not quite so blue Reef Blue Metallic without the metallic. I like the metallic version better.


It's definitely metallic: we almost leased a Silk Blue Jetta a few months ago (went for Platinum Gray instead). It's a really sharp color on the Jetta and Golf Sportwagen when you see it in person, I'm just not so sure how it will look on an R-Line Beetle (when seen in-person).


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Don't you all get the Club model? It comes in HabOj.
> 
> I wouldn't be worried: if VW over there is anything like VWoA, their website
> 
> won't reflect the new models/trim until December. Then maybe you'll see HabOj.


No, we just have the base spec, Design and Sport on the cabs. The tin tops have Turbo Black and Turbo Silver, but that's it. No club, no R Line etc


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Hey LyndsayLowhan: looks like they're still making Denim Blue Beetles:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...1056&searchRadius=0&listingId=409866760&Log=0
> 
> ...


LoL. I bought one last week. 16' SEL 1.8T. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

And I'm missing ... what? It says, "trip 0.5km". That's different ... how? Other than it's in clicks, not miles? (Which is just a setting, BTW.)


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

GZB said:


> And I'm missing ... what? It says, "trip 0.5km". That's different ... how? Other than it's in clicks, not miles? (Which is just a setting, BTW.)


The graphics on the faces appear to be different.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VW showed the Beetle R Concept and the Beetle Wave Concept at the Frankfurt Auto Show. Check out the taillights!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes please in a convertible, this also looks like it is AWD



silverspeedbuggy said:


> VW showed the Beetle R Concept and the Beetle Wave Concept at the Frankfurt Auto Show. Check out the taillights!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

turbokirby said:


> ... this also looks like it is AWD


It's not. Unfortunately the Beetle (and Jetta on which it's based) were not engineered/designed for 4motion. The upcoming Dune will be FWD. With MQB the next Beetle could easily be offered in AWD, so there's hope for an AWD Dune in the MKIII (? MKVI if you count aircooled Beetles, or even MKVII if you count pre-67 and then post-67 aircooled Beetles as MkI and MKII respectively) Beetle.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I've read in a few places about 'Sandstorm Yellow' being introduced on the 2016 model. Does anyone know what this looks like?


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It's not. Unfortunately the Beetle (and Jetta on which it's based) were not engineered/designed for 4motion. The upcoming Dune will be FWD. With MQB the next Beetle could easily be offered in AWD, so there's hope for an AWD Dune in the MKIII (? MKVI if you count aircooled Beetles, or even MKVII if you count pre-67 and then post-67 aircooled Beetles as MkI and MKII respectively) Beetle.


You're right about the lack of AWD for this generation, particularly the Dune Beetle. I've been itching for 4motion in the beetle for quite some time and the only hope right now coming out of the factory would be when they switch to the MQB platform as you've stated. It will be interesting to see what is going to come in the next generation and we can only wait. This Beetle R-Line concept is still a nice looking car IMO. I also can imagine the cost of an AWD Beetle to be similar in price to the new Golf R. I'm not sure how much of a market there will be for it, and if they do have small numbers or a limited run per year, expect dealer mark ups due to "limited" availability or "market adjustment". 


But for me, things are getting closer to needing a new daily driver and a 2016 would be nice even with FWD and the new infotainment system.


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

I just want the dune suspension and that black and orange interior on my '14 denim blue tdi convertible...


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

A couple thoughts from looking at the order guide posted earlier... The 'S' trim is a LOT of car for the money, unless lack of heated seats is a deal breaker. I'm digging the standard spoiler on all trims for '16... Anyway, seems like the value-packed S trim should help VW move some Beetles for '16.

I wish Fender audio was an option on the 1.8T models, but I think it's great that the lighting package is now available on ALL trim levels. 

Definitely considering a 1.8T in S or SE trim, as I'll be in the market soon with a lease ending. :thumbup:

Now if VW would get the build config going on the website...


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

IAA Frankfurt 2015 

I just took some pictures from the new LED Taillights... i really like them!

But i have no Info when they start  !


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Habanero Orange Beetles are hitting dealer lots:

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...1056&searchRadius=0&listingId=410984552&Log=0











http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...1056&searchRadius=0&listingId=411159021&Log=0


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Interesting observation:

The base Beetles no longer feature a color-keyed dashboard and upper door trim. This is a lousy photo, but the HBO coupe I posted shows a black dash from the dealer listing:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the Habanero Orange that York VW has now.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

vdubjettaman said:


> Here's the Habanero Orange that York VW has now.


Is it just me, or does the door and rear 1/4 look different colours?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Robbie Rocket said:


> Is it just me, or does the door and rear 1/4 look different colours?


It's the lighting. It was an overcast day and you're getting shadows. It was not different.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

Quite a few '16 Beetle Coupes & Convertibles showing up at dealers near me in S/SE trim. But I've not seen a single car with Xenons / LP.

This is a must have for me, so I'm wondering if it's an option we'll see later in the MY?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

spongebob_squarepants said:


> Quite a few '16 Beetle Coupes & Convertibles showing up at dealers near me in S/SE trim. But I've not seen a single car with Xenons / LP.
> 
> This is a must have for me, so I'm wondering if it's an option we'll see later in the MY?


It may be a 'running change' for 2016, meaning they'll be available later in the year. I'm wondering if/when we'll see the updated taillights too.


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!!
The Beetle Dune is coming  !!!
You can order it in Germany in about 3 Weeks.
And the LED Taillights will be available after that.

Greetz 

The campaign means : "The other Volkswagen from Volkswagen" - "drive something different" :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Interesting. I wonder if VW plans to show it next week at the LA Auto Show or focus entirely on the refreshed Passat. The wheels appear to be painted versions of the 19" Euro-only GTI wheels. EDIT: looking closer to the wheels below they are similar but not the same. 











EDIT #2:
The wheels are color-keyed versions of the Passat Alltrack wheels:


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

I wish VW would get with it and add the '16 Beetle configurator to the website. Would like to take a good look at the trim levels, colors, etc...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

spongebob_squarepants said:


> I wish VW would get with it and add the '16 Beetle configurator to the website. Would like to take a good look at the trim levels, colors, etc...


Agreed. Although I'm wondering if they're holding out for some bigger changes that are yet to be announced. Back in 2013 they switched to the new EA888 engine and the R-Line designation part way into the year for the 2.0T Beetles. There was an overlap where 'early' 2013s and 'later' 2013s were on the lot at the same time, and I think they delayed updating the site then as well. With the changes in colors, the rumored Dune/Pink/Surf/Jeans special editions, the xenon headlight options, and the LED tails makes me wonder if they're holding off so they can make a bigger splash with this introduction. 2016 is also an interesting year as it is now 4 years into the model cycle and that's when most manufacturers make substantial updates to older cars to keep them fresh in consumer's eyes. The Jetta and the Beetle came out about the same time, and the Jetta was updated earlier this year, so I wonder if Beetle will see similar updates. Perhaps we'll see something next week in LA.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

I know you guys are all ga-ga over the Dune, and you can flame me if you want, but personally, I don't care for it. I don't like the color-keyed wheels (gold = trashy-bling in my eyes) and the fender flares. I like the styling in what we have that's reminiscent of an old Porsche. It has class and style. The Dune is trying to make the Beetle something it's not and it detracts from the styling in the line. 

Sorry, just my .02 worth.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

No flames from me. 

I'm not ga-ga over this model, merely intrigued. I can't truly get excited about a front wheel drive car that looks like it's AWD. If it were a 4motion model and came with the 2.0T I would be all over it, but as is I think this car is going to confuse buyers. The Beetle already has trouble appearing as a 'legitimate' car in people's eyes, then throw in a butch bodykit and a suspension lift with no changes to the drivetrain and it may add more reasons to hate on the car.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> No flames from me.
> 
> I'm not ga-ga over this model, merely intrigued. I can't truly get excited about a front wheel drive car that looks like it's AWD. If it were a 4motion model and came with the 2.0T I would be all over it, but as is I think this car is going to confuse buyers. The Beetle already has trouble appearing as a 'legitimate' car in people's eyes, then throw in a butch bodykit and a suspension lift with no changes to the drivetrain and it may add more reasons to hate on the car.


I agree. I think the Beetle R set up just like the Scirocco R would have provided a lot more excitement for the Beetle than the Dune among enthusiasts. This setup was probably a lot easier to federalize though. (would having taller springs even incur any investigation and testing from the US Federal Gov't?)


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

2016 Beetle Dune and Beetle Denim revealed:

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/11/17/volkswagen-beetle-dune-official-photos/










http://www.autoblog.com/2015/11/17/2016-volkswagen-beetle-denim-official-photos/


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm guessing the Dune shown in the pictures is Sandstone Yellow?


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

VW Canada appears to have dropped all 2.0T Beetles - previously known here as Sportline - from the lineup in 2016. Nothing mentioned here: http://vwmodels.ca/beetle/# or here: http://app.vw.ca/ihdcc/en/configurator.html#30700

Unless maybe they are going to add an R-Line model separately later in the model year? Very strange...


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

So, uh, how long until I can order the LED taillights?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

venom600 said:


> So, uh, how long until I can order the LED taillights?


Lmao I still don't believe they exist outside of the pictures we've seen. Feels like it will never happen. VW gives no love to the beetle

posted via tapatalk


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

No you can get them february ^^ ... They're listed in ETKA System/VW Parts in Germany for about 297€ (each taillight) . 
Also it get's an Extra feature for the other Beetle Models, besides the Dune.

The Dune will hit the german car configurator tomorrow. eace::thumbup:

Next announcement, 2016 will get a Beetle year. Facelift is coming !
The Scirocco get's dropped next year. :thumbup:

The next Beetle generation will be more sporty and lighter on MQB.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

ruenzi_killer said:


> No you can get them february ^^ ... They're listed in ETKA System/VW Parts in Germany for about 297€ (each taillight) .
> Also it get's an Extra feature for the other Beetle Models, besides the Dune.
> 
> The Dune will hit the german car configurator tomorrow. eace::thumbup:
> ...


Oooh, any details on the facelift???  

I was gonna order my new one next summer, but if there's going to be a facelift, then I might not.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Anyone else seeing "2016 Beetle Wolfsburg Editions" pop up at their local dealer? I haven't heard/read anything on this model, but two lots near me have them. 

http://www.driveclassicvw.com/New_I...2016/Volkswagen/Beetle/3VWF17AT0GM612373.html

http://www.ganleywestside.com/Vehic...burg_Edition_PZEV-North_Olmsted-OH/2658337313


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Anyone else seeing "2016 Beetle Wolfsburg Editions" pop up at their local dealer? I haven't heard/read anything on this model, but two lots near me have them.
> 
> http://www.driveclassicvw.com/New_I...2016/Volkswagen/Beetle/3VWF17AT0GM612373.html
> 
> http://www.ganleywestside.com/Vehic...burg_Edition_PZEV-North_Olmsted-OH/2658337313


I wonder if they're actually built in Germany or still built in Mexico


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> I wonder if they're actually built in Germany or still built in Mexico


All Beetles are built in Mexico.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> All Beetles are built in Mexico.


Kinda stupid to call it a "wolfsburg" addition then lol


----------



## Fifteen (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a feeling it's time for me to replace my 2000. 

I can't say there's enough of a change here to entice me to buy a new one, though. I was hoping for some more drastic changes, but I guess there's only so much you can do with a beetle?


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Fifteen said:


> I have a feeling it's time for me to replace my 2000.
> 
> I can't say there's enough of a change here to entice me to buy a new one, though. I was hoping for some more drastic changes, but I guess there's only so much you can do with a beetle?


If you are going by looks, possibly. But you can't have driven one of the new models and come to the conclusion that they aren't drastic improvements over the old MK4 based cars.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

And why pray tell are they such drastic improvements? What makes them so much better?

Just asking... I've admittedly not driven one.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the '16 Dune has LED tail lights?


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Jazfreek said:


> Has anyone noticed that the '16 Dune has LED tail lights?


Noticed? We've already figured out how much they cost and when we can order them! :laugh:


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

GZB said:


> And why pray tell are they such drastic improvements? What makes them so much better?
> 
> Just asking... I've admittedly not driven one.


The best way I can describe it is to say that the MKV and newer cars feel and drive like Audis of the vintage of the MKIV. Much more solid, better handling and performance, better steering. Driving a MKIV and then a MKV or later car is like day and night.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

'16 Beetle info finally up on VW.com :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

spongebob_squarepants said:


> '16 Beetle info finally up on VW.com :thumbup:


:thumbup:

Observations (coupe):
- Habanero Orange is available on R-Lines
- Titan cloth is different on R-Line SE
- Denim Blue is still available (it was supposed to be discontinued)
- R-Line SEL is $33,000! :screwy:
- Xenon headlight package now shown for all models
- LED taillights are not shown
- TONS of colors available on 1.8T SE and SEL
- 1.8T Beetle S and SEL only come in automatic, SE is available in manual (maybe we knew this already; I can't remember)


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Haven't delved into the Convertibles too much, but first observations:
- All R-Line convertibles are 'order only' 
- R-Line convertibles are available in S, SE, and SEL trim. Coupes are SE and SEL only, no S.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Beetle Dune is on vw.com too:

http://www.vw.com/models/2016-beetle-dune/

Beetle Denim as well:

http://www.vw.com/models/2016-beetle-denim/

Interestingly, they are showing the Beetle Denim with Heritage wheels; the PR shots all show it with "Disc" wheels.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

venom600 said:


> Noticed? We've already figured out how much they cost and when we can order them! :laugh:


Well where can one order some of those beauties?


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Found a decent pic of the new rear lights:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

They look so good, I really hope they become available at a decent price

posted via tapatalk


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

The new LED Tail Lights are in the german configurator for 245€. 
Ask your'e VW Parts guy if you can order them, it's not possible in the EU right now!
The order is returning back and the lights are free to order in February. 

Greetz ...


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

A few questions for you who may know....

I've read that the Beetle Dune will be offered initially with the 1.8t. Does this possibly leave open the door for the 2.0 later with a manual? I was certain it was coming with the 2.0 and disappointed to learn later it was not.

And the R-Line...is it ever going to get the body package shown last Spring at the New York Auto Show? I think that appearance looks really sharp.









Thanks in advance.


----------

